
Ask HN: Is Node.js.org down? - hckr1292
Trying to download a version of ndoe from nodejs.org shows a 522 response from Cloudflare. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nodejs.org&#x2F;dist&#x2F;v4.4.7&#x2F;node-v4.4.7-linux-x64.tar.xz
======
shadowfacts
Yes:
[https://github.com/nodejs/nodejs.org/issues/1191](https://github.com/nodejs/nodejs.org/issues/1191)

~~~
detaro
funny how apparently everyones CI is downloading it directly from the servers,
instead of having local caches. Bandwidth is cheap.

~~~
msie
We still haven't learnt our lessons. I guess we can tolerate a blackout once
in a while.

